# Previously refused entry to USA - now applying for Australian visa



## Smallpurplecat (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi all,

Hope you don't mind me posting this here as I am not (yet!) an expat....

Basically, my husband has been offered a job in Australia and we will be applying for sponsored immigration so should be straight forward but...

I was refused entry to the USA and banned 5 years ago as I had been 'working' on a tourist visa (I was staying with a friend and occasionally looked after her children for 'pocket money'). My main purpose of being there was to see a bit of America. I left the US and came back to the UK for 2 weeks and when I tried to return again they became suspicious and questioned me. Then I was refused entry and banned.

Does anyone know if this will affect my visa application?

Thanks


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Could you possibly ask the British Embassy about this? I was refused entry to the States a few years ago. I was planning on working there and was told over and over again by the British Embassy that I wouldn't need a visa to do so. On arrival in the States, I was told that I did need a visa after all. So I turned and went straight back home. I wasn't banned at any point though. I'm not worried about any repercussions from my situation. I hope you'll be all right.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

working without authorisation is the cardinal sin of US immigration law, so the ban is unfortunate but not surprising.

It could potentially affect your application to come to Australia because of the whole "character assessment" part of it. I think (I'm pretty sure actually but don't have the form in front of me) they ask if you have ever been refused entry to any country or denied a visa. I wouldn't recommend lying!  

I would strongly recommend you talk to an agent about this. There are some who are on here occasionally who could probably advise.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Tiffany has a good point....I'd definitely contact an agent to see if it would affect your Australian application. 

Question 28 on form 1066 asks "have you been removed or deported from any country (including Australia) - and - "have you been excluded from or asked to leave any country (including Australia".

Dolly


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Yikes!!!!  I hope I'll be okay


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Mummy it sounds like your situation is different. You were never banned or asked to leave, although you did try to enter without a visa (why did you need a visa in the first place? were you going over for a work period or for longer than 3 months? also, why did you ask the British Embassy for advice? the US Embassy knows much more about US immigration requirements!)

did you go back to the US after applying for a visa or did you give up?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Mummy3 said:


> Yikes!!!!  I hope I'll be okay


As Tiffani said, yours is a different case. You were denied entry due to a visa issue (or lack of  ).

If you are still concerned, I'd send Alan Collett a PM and ask him.

Please don't worry.....

Dolly


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> Mummy it sounds like your situation is different. You were never banned or asked to leave, although you did try to enter without a visa (why did you need a visa in the first place? were you going over for a work period or for longer than 3 months? also, why did you ask the British Embassy for advice? the US Embassy knows much more about US immigration requirements!)
> 
> did you go back to the US after applying for a visa or did you give up?


Panic over. I've asked the agent we're going to hire and she said there won't be any problems 

I asked the British Embassy, because I hold a British Passport. I thought they'd know about whether I'd need a visa to work or not. I was going to work as a nanny for a year, I think. It was back in Dec 2000.


----------



## Smallpurplecat (Sep 17, 2008)

Mummy3 - glad your panic is over. As you were refused entry as well, that gives me some hope...

Can I contact Alan Collett for informal advice and how can I go about that?

Thanks


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Smallpurplecat said:


> Mummy3 - glad your panic is over. As you were refused entry as well, that gives me some hope...
> 
> Can I contact Alan Collett for informal advice and how can I go about that?
> 
> Thanks


I'm sure he wouldn't mind. Otherwise, I'm sure he wouldn't be using this forum


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Mummy3 said:


> Panic over. I've asked the agent we're going to hire and she said there won't be any problems
> 
> I asked the British Embassy, because I hold a British Passport. I thought they'd know about whether I'd need a visa to work or not. I was going to work as a nanny for a year, I think. It was back in Dec 2000.


Hi M3, you'll be fine, my sis in law and her hubby went thru a very similar situation with the USA, and he even had a green card and his mother is a citizen, they just got suspicious about her as his wife and said she could only reside there for a wee while longer. Although she wasn't banned, she was told not to come back for a several months. So they stuck their fingers up to America and are now living happily ever after in Oz and are citizens now.

Americas loss if you ask me.


----------

